# Videos of your pourover extractions



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

There are lots of video tutorials around but also many ways to do it. Anyone interested in posting a video of your pourover, or watching other people's? It would certainly help me, and others I think, to make the most of these lovely beans we're buying.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good call on creating a thread on this !It took me a while to get consistancy with pour over. I was grinding waaaay too fine initially and choking it making it taste 'dark' and bitter. I find a total extraction time of 2 mins 10 - 2 mins 20 (including bloom) gives me a clean , not bitter, not sour, aromatic cup. 15g for 240ml water. Starting the pour as water hits 94c in the pouring kettle.

I will do a video one day soon.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I demand the finest pour-over videos known to humanity !

Mike


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Not sure this one meets your criteria, Gary, but here it is nonetheless


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh my lord, What a faff lol

Whats the advantage of all this against a simple mug top filter? Oh and the TDS meter is only valid if your use filter water before with a 0ppm reading.

Loving your video though,

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

hehe - I don't really mind the faff. Two or three mins is fine with me. And bear in mind, I don't need to do all this every time. There's an element of 'dialing in' shown in this video.

As for the TDS, I hear you. If I was in London I would probably adjust, but the water here in Aberfoyle is very pure - only 28ppm so it's negligible when the final result is 11400ppm.

As for advantages, each different filter system gives different results in the cup - e.g. different mouthfeel due to different amounts of solids/fines. Depends on the porosity of the filter. And of course the kantan's main advantage is portability, not that I'm interested in that... I just like trying new things


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

This is a pretty cool one -






Wish i could claim it as my own


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm very pleased you posted that James Hoffman video because it shows the technique that seems to be adopted by just about everyone I've seen doing cone pourovers... filling it high and letting it drain, leaving a concave cone of grinds.

But I recently read Scott Rao's 'other' book and he advocates pouring differently, leaving the grinds convex... dome shaped. His argument is that the method in James' video results in underextraction of the grinds left at the top of the cone and overextraction of the grinds at the bottom.

I have to say, since changing to Rao's method I've started liking pourover much more. The extraction is easier to control rather than leaving it to do it's own thing, and I can therefore get it tasting better. I never really enjoyed it when I previously tried doing it according to videos such as the one by James, but I think pourover has now become my favourite brew method.


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

I've tended to wash the grinds down from the sides with the latter pours - seems to make sense as you say.

May try as per the video and see what difference that makes

What was interesting to see - couldn't find videos else where was you can actually see how coarse the grind is - i never would have been brave enough to go that way 4 minute rule or not. maybe i need to trust the chemex papers more and grind a tad coarser from now on.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I recently acquired a Clever dripper from someone who doesnt drink coffee anymore.

Lots of playing to do!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I liked the video frame around the 2:57 mark


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> But I recently read Scott Rao's 'other' book and he advocates pouring differently, leaving the grinds convex... dome shaped. His argument is that the method in James' video results in underextraction of the grinds left at the top of the cone and overextraction of the grinds at the bottom.


Towards the end of the comments on that video he's actually left a rather lengthly message explaining why this method isn't much cop.

Jason


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

BanishInstant said:


> I liked the video frame around the 2:57 mark


I thank you


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

pendragoncs said:


> Towards the end of the comments on that video he's actually left a rather lengthly message explaining why this method isn't much cop.
> 
> Jason


I hadn't seen those comments! Will have a read ... thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's my V60 video... two different styles. Enjoy! (About 7.5 mins)

[video=youtube;-hFXyYP0Un8]


----------

